# Need help with Passat



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

This is for a 2004 Passat V6-3.0 liter engine with 42K miles
The car dies every so often and after 15 minutes it will start again.
The Ross Tech diagnosis shows the following codes:
Wednesday,02,September,2009,18:25:32:20655
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWRH63B34P200786 Mileage: 64000km/39767miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 DB
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0010 
Coding: 07551
Shop #: WSC 00028 
WVWRH63B34P200786 VWZ7Z0C8727917
6 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-00 - - 
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
P0306 - 35-00 - - 
16689 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AT
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 2225 
Coding: 01104
Shop #: WSC 25072 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 G
Component: ABS/ESP front 3428 
Coding: 04257
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 929 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V04 
Coding: 15235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWRH63B34P200786 VWZ7Z0C8727917
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: °301 
Shop #: WSC 65536 065 00000
1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio NP2 0016 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: None
Part No SW: 3B0 035 617 G HW: 3B0 035 617 G
Component: Telematik NAR1 0410 
Coding: 0041110
Shop #: WSC 25016 444 59208
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Please let me know if the coils are bad??
I replaced the spark plugs 3 months back and also the air filter.
Pl help!!
Thanks
Barry


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Passat (bballfreak)*

That sounds like the crankshaft position sensor. It will cause misfires and stalling. Also called the crank sensor or Engine Speed Senor. From GAP it costs about $80 plus shipping. 
It is located on the Driver side of the car, on the transmission about 10 inches in front of where the CV joint is connected.


_Modified by tryin2vw at 7:26 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Need help with Passat (tryin2vw)*

Thanks for your reply.
All these codes, I finally looked up, it does not show that crankshaft/engine sensor is faulty. It says, it could be the coil, camshaft sensor etc.
Any ideas?
My Mercedes ML55 did something like this, and it was the crankshaft sensor that I replaced, and it fixed the problem.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Passat (bballfreak)*

It is the stalling and 15 minute wait for restart that would lead me to the engine speed sensor.


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

The problem was none of the above, it was water in the gas. I added Iso-Heet (iso propyl alcohol) and the problem went away.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (bballfreak)*

Good job finding the problem. Wherever you bought gas from last, I would avoid that place.


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

I always put gas like at Chevron, Shell or Exxon. I put gas at Shell in Houston and then I also complained to them about high water content in their gas.
Thanks for your help.
Barry


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (bballfreak)*

might have induced water from all the hurricanes last year and before.


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

Shell customer service requested repair costs and receipt of the gas I put at the gas station.
Let's see what they do.


----------

